# Louis Andriessen RIP :(



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

One of my favorite modern composers has passed.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/01/arts/music/louis-andriessen-dead.html

https://www.classical-music.com/news/composer-louis-andriessen-dies-aged-82/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

RIP.

There have been a few posts in the composers guestbook thread:
Louis Andriessen

but a composer of his standing deserves a separate in memoriam thread.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

As I said yesterday, rest in peace Louis Andriessen. A wonderful composer.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Sad. Was a big fan in the 1990s.

RIP Maestro


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Some 30 minutes or so ago I opened a shipping envelope I received in the mail today, from Rarewaves in Farnborough, Hampshire, Great Britain. It was an SACD/DVD disc. After adding its arrival date to my Discogs database (I had entered the disc information a couple of weeks ago when I placed the order for the disc) I turned to this Talk Classical Forum to learn that Louis Andriessen has died. I immediately returned to my Discogs database to see what music I had available from this Dutch composer, and the first album to strike my eyes was the one I had just submitted. It is the _Horizon 6_ disc from the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, on RCO Live ‎- RCO 15001. (I now have the entire 9 volume series.)









Coincidence? Perhaps. Though I like to think the musical gods often work near and around my music disc shelves and stereo equipment. I have a couple of other Louis Andriessen discs in my collection (though I'm more familiar with the composer's father, Hendrik Andriessen, and have more of his music on hand). but it is to this newly received DVD that I will turn, a piece titled Mysteriën (Version No. 1), which I suspect is mysterious "new music", and, to me, mysterious _new_ music.

The work was recorded live at Concertgebouw Amsterdam on 3 November 2013 and is conducted by Mariss Jansons. I tremble to think that Andriessen was alive when this work was recorded (and is possibly in the audience), but now gone as I experience this record of his living musical consciousness for the first time.

RIP Louis Andriessen. You now belong to the great Mystery, and I mourn your passing with a performance of your _Mysteriën (Version No. 1)_.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

cybernaut said:


> One of my favorite modern composers has passed.


I heard a live performance of _De Stijl_ with the composer present I think, in Toronto. It was a multi-media presentation, very well received. When I lived in Vancouver in the late 1970's I heard several of his chamber works at Vancouver New Music Society concerts. His connection with Vancouver was long-standing. He talked about music in a very direct, even blunt way, but there was subtlety in his thinking and he never dwelled on the obvious.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Were there any other European composers who practised American style repetitive minimalism, or is Andriessen really the only one?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> Were there any other European composers who practised American style repetitive minimalism, or is Andriessen really the only one?


Simeon ten Holt, another Dutch composer, also falls into this category.


----------



## jhm (Jul 5, 2021)

RIP Louis ...will put on some of his music today


----------



## EmilySachs (Jul 9, 2021)

Until I just signed up for Talk Classical I didn't know Louis Andriessen died. I hadn't heard of him until I was at a party and working on a project that was set in Holland - and I asked a classical music expert if they knew of a great Dutch composer. Louis Andriessen was mentioned and I never looked back. Loved the music. Scared me to death if I listened with the lights low or off. I have a little classical music blog that I dedicated one post to De Tijd.
https://mankabros.com/blogs/emily/2013/02/04/louis-andriessen-de-tijd/


----------



## EmilySachs (Jul 9, 2021)

Indeed, RIP Louis.


----------

